# Car boot sales



## Tashyboy (Oct 12, 2015)

Now I am not one for getting up at stoopid o'clock and saying I paid Â£2 for this and he wanted a fiver. But, over the weekend we passed a car boot sale in Worcester,.
me mum who wasn't that bothered about goin was the first outta the car. Anyway I bought a few Dandys. Then lo and behold, I spots a football shirt. Not any old footie shirt, but a Rainworth miners welfare football shirt, pronounced (rennuth).
going for Â£4. How the flippin eck does a footie shirt from a pit village get 100 miles away.

for the record Rennuth miners welfare were the only amateur team to get to Wembley and play in the FA vase I think it was, got battered 4-0 against Forest green. What a day that was.

Anyway what's your Best Buy at a car boot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2015)

Never been. Glorified jumble sale


----------



## chrisd (Oct 12, 2015)

I wouldn't go to one if I was promised a lift there in a gold limo


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 12, 2015)

This is goin well &#128513;


----------



## PIng (Oct 12, 2015)

I hate car boots - but unfortunately my missus loves them and I have to take here to one each weekend. Occasionally I'll have a quick look around if it's not worth me driving back home. Found a few decent deals on golf balls recently - a dozen brand new Wilson DX2 boxed for fiver for example, but the best one was last week. A woman was selling used balls at 20p each from a big tub, mostly rubbish. I could see a few decent balls in there so I asked her how much for the whole tub. She wouldn't sell, but allowed me to pick out all of the Pro V1, NXT, Z-stars etc for 20p each leaving all of the Dunlops and Top-Flites behind.


----------



## ADB (Oct 12, 2015)

Too much snobbishness around car boots - we do one a year where the kids have their own area, sell their old toys and do a bit of haggling - they love it! Often they make twenty or thirty quid, the hardest thing is to stop them reinvesting in more crap&#128512;


----------



## Jimbop90 (Oct 12, 2015)

Was it the world famous Ketch car boot sale by any chance?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Never been. Glorified jumble sale
		
Click to expand...

Another pointless post you really are pointless.

How the hell do you know its a glorified jumble sale if you have never been.

Im serious Homer if someone posted such a negative post to one of your threads what would your thoughts be.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 12, 2015)

My misses makes hundreds of pounds a year from carboots and some absolute bargains can be had if of course you can be bothered to go and you know your products and market.


----------



## gregers (Oct 12, 2015)

havnt been to too many this year,but used to go all the time,bargains to be had.
done a few aswel,most ive ever got was about Â£180 for a load of crud i had.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 12, 2015)

What's the law on selling a shotgun from 1850s/60s at a car boot. One was for sale for Â£150.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 12, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			What's the law on selling a shotgun from 1850s/60s at a car boot. One was for sale for Â£150.
		
Click to expand...

Surely it would have to be deactivated to be anywhere close to legal?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2015)

For the sort of stuff I'm looking for I tend to go to charity shops - my best find this year was an excellent condition original vinyl copy of Rubber Soul for 20p


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 12, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			What's the law on selling a shotgun from 1850s/60s at a car boot. One was for sale for Â£150.
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Surely it would have to be deactivated to be anywhere close to legal?
		
Click to expand...

Provided that both buyer & seller are shotgun licence holders or the seller is a registered firearms dealer, the shotgun certificate is amended appropriately & the Chief Officer/s of Police who issued the certificates are notified of the changes within 7 days then you're all legal & above board I believe (but it's been a few years so it may have changed).

That said there's probably more chance of bumping into the tooth fairy and the Easter bunny at the same boot fair that there is of meeting someone who picked up their shotgun certificate on the way out of the door on the off chance of picking up a bargain shotgunâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Chisteve (Oct 12, 2015)

We have a large one at the end of our road I use to go quite a lot and have brought quite a lot of different good stuff 

99.999 % is absolute rubbish always like to find the .001%

They use to be for people to get rid of there rubbish but now have turned into lots of small time businesses selling *rap mainly to local foreign workers who barter for everything 

Now I don't have the patience and can't stand them  

No harm really and an interest for lots of folks


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			My misses makes hundreds of pounds a year from carboots and some absolute bargains can be had if of course you can be bothered to go and you know your products and market.
		
Click to expand...

I've never been to one, don't know why but it's one of those things that I keep meaning to do but just haven't got around to it yet.
My mate Norman goes a lot and has picked up some absolute bargains, both golf and fishing wise.
In fact, I think the whole contents of his golf bag were picked up from "booties" and the total cost was something like about Â£70.00.
He's a steady 10 handicapper, always good value off of that, and has never had a lesson in his life.
Kinda makes a mockery of all the "equipment", "fitting" and "visit your pro" type of threads.
He makes me sick.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Im serious Homer if someone posted such a negative post to one of your threads what would your thoughts be.
		
Click to expand...

"Whatever. Welcome to ignore"


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 13, 2015)

We go about once a month, generally come away with nothing [except wild bird food] but over the years have had some cracking buys.
If you know your stuff there are real bargains about.
Eg.... 20p for a small Lancastrian Slipware vase [Sod for Â£80], Â£15 for a large Highland Stoneware platter [worth Â£200]. Rare Disney and Lego pieces etc.


----------



## hovis (Oct 13, 2015)

I'd rathet shave my arse with a broken bottle than stand in a muddy field with a load of people looking to buy crap that other people are selling because they dont want it in their house.


----------



## Rooter (Oct 13, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			My misses makes hundreds of pounds a year from carboots and some absolute bargains can be had if of course you can be bothered to go and you know your products and market.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, the amount of kids stuff that is grown out of or unused in our house in unreal. I actually sold at the last one we did and left with and XC90 full of stuff (thats a lot of stuff!) and came home with just under 500 quid. So yeh, a glorified jumble sale and waste of time


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 13, 2015)

hovis said:



			I'd rathet shave my arse with a broken bottle than stand in a muddy field with a load of people looking to buy crap that other people are selling because they dont want it in their house.
		
Click to expand...

LOL. Good description.

I've not been to one for years, but there is a famous one not far from me THAT CHARGES YOU TO GET IN TO BUY !!!!!!! Beat that !
As Jack Dee says "I can get into the best shops in the world for free, this has got to be good"


----------



## Rooter (Oct 13, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			LOL. Good description.

I've not been to one for years, but there is a famous one not far from me THAT CHARGES YOU TO GET IN TO BUY !!!!!!! Beat that !
As Jack Dee says "I can get into the best shops in the world for free, this has got to be good"
		
Click to expand...

The one we go to charges 2 quid entry and 10 quid a pitch. Its decent money! its always ram packed!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

hovis said:



			I'd rathet shave my arse with a broken bottle than stand in a muddy field with a load of people looking to buy crap
		
Click to expand...

So a Ping putter, in "almost as good as new" condition for Â£3.00 is crap?????


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 13, 2015)

hovis said:



			I'd rathet shave my arse with a broken bottle than stand in a muddy field with a load of people looking to buy crap that other people are selling because they dont want it in their house.
		
Click to expand...

Great post[wheres my sarcastic button


----------



## hovis (Oct 13, 2015)

Â£3!!!!! I'm there brother ðŸ˜€


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 13, 2015)

Rooter said:



			The one we go to charges 2 quid entry and 10 quid a pitch. Its decent money! its always ram packed!
		
Click to expand...

That's because it's darn sarf, 60p entry up here


----------



## Rooter (Oct 13, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			That's because it's darn sarf, 60p entry up here

Click to expand...

Sui a higher class of other people's tat down here!! Lol


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 13, 2015)

Chap I worked with was a regular at car boots looking for one type of item, vintage cameras, regularly made purchases for pences selling on for pounds... Occasionally for several hundreds... Just need to know what you are looking for I suppose and be there first thing...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 13, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Sui a higher class of other people's tat down here!! Lol
		
Click to expand...

The last car boot I did England was at Newbury...the old Nukes site at Greenham Common
Just stuff we did not need on our move north.

Loaded the estate with the idea what did not sell at the end of the day we would give away.
Cleared Â£200 in the first two hours then a neigbouring pitch made me a decent offer on what was left.

We then had to twiddle out thumbs till 2pm before we could drive off site.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2015)

Mate of mine bought an old Rolex watch that was damaged and in bits and pieces stuffed into a small polythene bag for Â£8.50.
Got Â£300 quid for it from a dealer.....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 13, 2015)

Car boot sales are usually Saturday or Sunday mornings.
This is a golf forum.

Simple question - why are golfers going to car boot sales instead of playing golf?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 13, 2015)

Can pick up some great bargains at Car boot sales.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 13, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Car boot sales are usually Saturday or Sunday mornings.
This is a golf forum.

Simple question - why are golfers going to car boot sales instead of playing golf?
		
Click to expand...

This is the reason I had to stop going.

A guy I used to play with has given up golf to go car booting and does very well.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 13, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Car boot sales are usually Saturday or Sunday mornings.
This is a golf forum.

Simple question - why are golfers going to car boot sales instead of playing golf?
		
Click to expand...

1, I am only a mon to fri golfer when the course is empty.

2, I was with ma and pa on a weekend away and stumbled across this car boot.

3, was a bargain for four packs of sausages for Â£5, mum blagged a pack off me ðŸ˜¥


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Oct 13, 2015)

Used to go back when they first appeared, but now it seems it's an industry that's sprung up much like ebaying for a living. I have no doubt you mayvery occaisionally get a bargain or real gem, but most of the time it's the sharks who buy  to resell on their pitch, or as I said people doing it for a living.


----------



## gregers (Oct 13, 2015)

ping b60 putter at bexhill boot fair last year for a quid.
vokey 56 degree for Â£5

yep bargains to be had.


----------



## drew83 (Oct 14, 2015)

me & the mrs love a booty.

She we take Â£30 each & have an emergency Â£20 between us. She loves pots for the garden, shabby chic'ing stuff etc. I have my golf bargain eyes on.

We wander about up & down the rows. Stop for a bacon sarnie & coffee at one of the burger vans halfway round, & off we go again. 

I go to golf once a fortnight (weather permitting) we go booties the weeks I am not at golf. We get some time out together chatting & stuff with a walk in nice weather (sometimes) we pick up some bargains along the way. 

What's not to like?

Had a brand new longridge cart bag few weeks back. Â£5. All tagged & gleaming new. Gumtree saw it leave for Â£25 a week later.

All good if you ask me. Yes there are people selling absolute trash, people with over inflated ideas of what there stuff is worth. But as long as you see it for what it is, it can be a good day out.

The one we go to has a guy who is a greenkeeper at a nice course not too far away. He has several tubs of balls. Srixon, titleists,nike, etc. All sorted by brand, cleaned and ready to go. Yes you have to dig to find the model you use, but for Â£3 a dozen I don't complain. He is normally plotted near one of the burgers vans we stop at too.


----------

